# Sponsers that ship to Canada with good success rate please PM me.



## BigBadBen (May 2, 2012)

Thanks very much,

Ben


----------



## TwisT (May 2, 2012)

Canada eh?


----------



## BigBadBen (May 2, 2012)

Yes Canada eh!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 2, 2012)




----------



## sandmann (Feb 8, 2013)

you hear anything yet man ? ive been looking still for quite some time now,even looking for a reliable china source is fucking tough as shit if anyones got any input feel free to shoot me a pm


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 8, 2013)

Come on boys do some leg work and read posts by other Canadians LIKE ME hint hint.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 8, 2013)

i think people are scared that the search feature bites


----------



## murf23 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dont you know the search button is really a trap  button ...As soon as you hit it an email instantly goes to the FBI with your IP address and all your post ,threads, and pm's are sent to Home Land Steroid Security in Washinton D.C, . They have an office in the White House. Thought everybody knew that . Its strange that only noobs know that and vets dont .


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 8, 2013)

Lol good thing we are in Canada then murf lol!! American homeland security doesn't really mean much to us thanks god.


----------

